# Weird A/C Issue



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

doesn't auto climate try and maintain a constant temperature?


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

It does, but turning off the A/C takes it out of Auto mode and the air will blow warm for a few minutes before reverting back to cold. I'll post what the dealer says tomorrow after getting the car back.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I noticed that when i accelerate heavy the air turns warm fast like the car shuts off ac for a min to help you accelerate.


----------



## leggomyecho (Jul 27, 2011)

I also had an AC issue, but it was different.

A couple of weeks ago we were driving around and the AC went out. It was still blowing air but it was warm, like the AC was turned off but it wasn't touched, especially being that it was a really hot day and the heat index was probably close to 110˚F. When we were pushing/turning buttons to see if that would magically fix the problem, that's when I looked at the outside temperature and it read -23˚F! I called and made an appointment for it to be looked at and they ended up saying that the airflow control circuit shorted to battery and they reprogrammed the HVAC control per PI. I am not exactly sure what this means or if I am understanding it wrong. I am reading it off the handwritten service ticket, I am waiting for the one in the mail that they said they'd send.

2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have the airflow directed to any of the defroster positions, including the partial defrost blend that combines defrost and floor vents, the car assumes you need defrost/defog and turns on the A/C even if you don't push the button because the A/C makes the defog action work better. At least that's how it works on my GM pickup and I think the Cruze is the same.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

very old thread but came across it because im having the same issue, blowing cold air sometimes when a/c off, just wanting vent air...not in defrost mode..not in auto or auto fan mode...


----------

